# Difference between SLX and "New" SLX????



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the difference between "SLX" and "New SLX" tubing? Thanks.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this a trick question?

The "old" SLX is Cyclex chromoly with internal helical reinforcement.

The "new" SLX is a complete monocoque carbon fiber frame available in small (500mm), medium (530mm), large (560mm), and extra large (590mm) frame sizes from the Columbus Carbon Lab.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Scooper, there is also a steel tubing labeled 'SLX New' (picture from Italian Cycling Journal):
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/columbus-steel-tubing-for-frame.html










I have never heard a definitive answer as to what it is.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> Scooper, there is also a steel tubing labeled 'SLX New' (picture from Italian Cycling Journal):
> https://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/columbus-steel-tubing-for-frame.html
> 
> I have never heard a definitive answer as to what it is.


Ahh. Thanks for that. I like to think I keep my ear to the ground, but I'd never heard of a new SLX tube set. I've got some homework to do now.

Here's the SLX carbon frame:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Check out this post on cyclingforums.com. One of the responses to this guy's query says SLX NEW is essentially old SLX that's Nivachrom (air-hardening) instead of Cyclex like the "old" SLX. If true, that makes it more suitable to TIG welding, but it can also be used for brazed lug or fillet brazed construction.

I don't know how authoritative his response is.

http://www.cyclingforums.com/rec-bi...tion-slx-new-tubing-eddy-merckx-frameset.html


----------



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

It is a Coppi steel frameset that is fully lugged. Years ago I had the old SLX and just curious if there was a "real" difference.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Scooper said:


> Check out this post on cyclingforums.com. One of the responses to this guy's query says SLX NEW is essentially old SLX that's Nivachrom (air-hardening) instead of Cyclex like the "old" SLX. If true, that makes it more suitable to TIG welding, but it can also be used for brazed lug or fillet brazed construction.
> 
> I don't know how authoritative his response is.
> 
> http://www.cyclingforums.com/rec-bicycles-tech/291776-question-slx-new-tubing-eddy-merckx-frameset.html


Stan, since the decal specifically says 'Cyclex' and CrMo, I doubt that is the case. Maybe someone in the builders forum on that other site might know.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh well, back to the drawing board.

Although searches yield a number of queries about SLX NEW, there doesn't seem to be any credible description of exactly what it is.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the SLX New was originally called PRX.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I went down this road a year ago.

I talked to the nice folks at Tommasini.

They told me at the time that it was similar to SLX, yet "newly" available.

I gave up and decided to just ride the bike. 

Similar ride characteristics to a few SLX framed bikes I own, with a slightly different personality perhaps owing to frame geo. Predictable on descents, and a reasonable climber as well. Better at speeds than many of my bikes. 

Built now with 10 speed Chorus.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

I remember it as being the sticker that was applied after a frame had been re-sprayed, nothing more than that.

It's perfectly possible that my memory is failing, so I wouldn't put my mortgage on it!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gomango said:


>


now I remember why I hate you! 

go, your collection of steel steeds really makes me drool. How do you like the Tommasini compared to your De Rosas, Casati Golds, Colnagos, etc? I still want a Ne Primato and Tommasini Tecno but right now, I've been scouring the CL and eBay for a late 80s or 90s Celeste Bianchi Reparto Corse lugged frame. I want one with higher end tubing and 130mm spacing. You don't have a Bianchi do you?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> now I remember why I hate you!
> 
> go, your collection of steel steeds really makes me drool. How do you like the Tommasini compared to your De Rosas, Casati Golds, Colnagos, etc? I still want a Ne Primato and Tommasini Tecno but right now, I've been scouring the CL and eBay for a late 80s or 90s Celeste Bianchi Reparto Corse lugged frame. I want one with higher end tubing and 130mm spacing. You don't have a Bianchi do you?



Thanks.

Love the Tommasini. She's a keeper. Great all around bike, especially since I (the kids and I) did a rebuild with 10 speed Campy Chorus. It was fine before, but the Chorus kicked the whole shebang up a notch.

I've been selling down my collection all summer. I still have several bikes that are going away. I sold a very nice Bianchi Axis this spring. I think I've owned four or five Bianchis over the last 20 years. A local owner of a race shop has way too much influence over yours truly.

Got a nice Colnago or two though to sell, but no Bianchis at the moment.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Nacracer said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between "SLX" and "New SLX" tubing? Thanks.



Nothing wrong with it, as long as you aren't too fat, and don't mind a 5 to 5 1/2 pound frame. (not frame and fork)


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Nothing wrong with it, as long as you aren't too fat, and don't mind a 5 to 5 1/2 pound frame. (not frame and fork)


I think you are about a pound high there.

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> I think you are about a pound high there.
> 
> http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm




....and right you are sir!

Mr. G though has me a little worried about the weight. Time to drop a fast 10 pounds before they tie a string around my foot and use me as a float at the Macy's Day parade.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This is what I thought. 



Unica said:


> I remember it as being the sticker that was applied after a frame had been re-sprayed, nothing more than that.
> 
> It's perfectly possible that my memory is failing, so I wouldn't put my mortgage on it!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Unica said:


> I remember it as being the sticker that was applied after a frame had been re-sprayed, nothing more than that.
> 
> It's perfectly possible that my memory is failing, so I wouldn't put my mortgage on it!



Theory doesn't work on my Tommasini Sintesi.

The factory has already confirmed the original finish when I visited them last summer.

Is this the "Riverniciato" decal you are thinking of perhaps?

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Columbus_main.htm


----------

